# Pants and Boots



## mysterl33 (Apr 16, 2007)

Hey, so I need to get a pair of pants and boots. I don't want/need anything expensive but I'd like it if they are comfortable ^_^  so what do u recommend and where should i get them from? thanks!


----------



## HorseHauler (Apr 18, 2007)

Do you want an EMS pant or just regular pants? I got the BDU EMS pant from galls, like them a lot...


----------



## Alexakat (Apr 19, 2007)

Go with Galls.  They have everything...& good quality stuff too.


----------



## Jon (Apr 24, 2007)

se0u1sk said:


> Hey, so I need to get a pair of pants and boots. I don't want/need anything expensive but I'd like it if they are comfortable ^_^  so what do u recommend and where should i get them from? thanks!


Are you an EMT or a student... if you are looking for something easy and appropriate for ride-time.

Go to Wal-Mart, or K-Mart, or some other "discount" store. Buy a pair of ****ies pants. They are relativly cheap and sturdy... they are what I've always worn for places that say "we don't want BDU's" - you can even get the ones with the "cell phone pocket" on the leg... it works great for a couple of pairs of gloves. Of course, I don't like advertising, so I take a seam ripper and remove the outside logo labels from the pants.

As for boots... K-Mart, Wal-Mart, etc. have what I've been told are "ok" knock-offs of some of the police tactical boots... I can't say for sure, because they don't stock in my size... but I've had partners say they are good for cheap/spare boots.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Apr 24, 2007)

I agree with Jon. If you are just doing it occasionally, then the cheapest is probably just right for you. Personally, I don't like Gall's, they are about three times to high for the quality you get. It is a whackers paradise and we can always tell newbies from experienced medics... just look at their Gall's apparel. 

I purchased a pair of tactical style boots from Wal-Mart just before flight academy and wore them for three years so $$$ is not that important as long as they comfortable and durable. 

Most EMS services will tell you or have a uniform allowance to purchase the type of uniform they want you to wear. The same as some most schools will require certain types of uniforms.

R/r 911


----------



## firecoins (Apr 24, 2007)

Jon said:


> As for boots... K-Mart, Wal-Mart, etc. have what I've been told are "ok" knock-offs of some of the police tactical boots... I can't say for sure, because they don't stock in my size... but I've had partners say they are good for cheap/spare boots.



Thats what annoys me. I need to spend more money on expensive boots because Wal Mart never has size 9.


----------



## Alexakat (Apr 24, 2007)

...guess I am a newbie whacker, then!


----------



## HorseHauler (Apr 24, 2007)

yep, guess im a newbie whacker cause i have scissors in my pocket made for scissors...


----------



## Jon (Apr 25, 2007)

firecoins said:


> Thats what annoys me. I need to spend more money on expensive boots because Wal Mart never has size 9.


Size 9? Try finding a size 16 or 17!


----------



## firecoins (Apr 25, 2007)

Jon said:


> Size 9? Try finding a size 16 or 17!



16 or 17 won't help me.


----------



## Thanach (May 18, 2007)

Jon said:


> Size 9? Try finding a size 16 or 17!



I know the feeling Jon, though my feet aren't that big, finding a 14 wide is pretty tough...


----------

